# Pyrenees pup needs wormed



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a new rescue Pyrenees pup, about 5 weeks old. <3 She is lively and playful. But her poop is a little nasty now and then, and this morning she vomited what I think was a roundworm. I have been giving her a gentle natural wormer (Bentonite clay) and this evening I gave her some of Molly's herbal wormer formula #2, but it may be she needs something stronger. Is there a non-prescription wormer I can give her? I can't afford to pay for a vet visit just for them to tell me what I already know. (If she were feeling bad it would be different, but she's feeling fine.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard. 1cc per 5 lbs.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Perfect, thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. Or you can get Strongid T from the vet.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

We used something like this for our LGD pup. I got it at the pet store. It was more expensive, but we didn't have time to wait for a shipment to get here. The active ingredient is Pyrantel Pamoate, same as in Strongid.

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/...847f9fa2600f0000007d/533884819fa2600f000000aa


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, gracious, the poor thing is so little to be away from her mom! Thanks for rescuing her, and paying attention to "output" quality!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Safeguard or Panacur, 1cc per 4.4lbs for 3 days in a row. I would also get her on cocci prevention/treatment. 

If you use the horse Strongid wormer, it's 1cc per 80lbs once, but does not get tapeworms.


----------

